# Will a S13 tranny work with a S15 engine?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I am able to acquire a S15 engine with ECU and harness. I am aware of the amount of work required to fit a S15 tranny on a S13 chassis so I am planning to buy a separate S13 tranny from a redtop SR20DET. My question is will a S13 tranny work without any problems with the S15 engine. And, what kind of modifications are needed if any?

..................................................................... Thanks,


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no, i don't believe it will work. you'll need to use the S14 5spd tranny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

What's the difference with the two trannys?


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

I believe both the s13 and s14 will work and if the s13 doesnt bolt up to the s15 bellhousing all you need is to use the s13 bellhousing


----------

